# Occupancy type??



## cda (Jan 27, 2016)

http://www.popsci.com/new-automated-car-vending-machine-opens-in-nashville


----------



## north star (Jan 28, 2016)

*# + # + #*

Need to know how many persons will actually be on the site.

Also, ...this business might be a Type M Occupancy Group

[ i.e. - wholesale store  ].......Will also need to know how much

quantities of fuel will be stored on site [ *RE:* Section 309.2,

`12 IBC  ]

*# + # + #*


----------



## ICE (Jan 28, 2016)

The electric service will need to have  GFCI protection no matter what size it is.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 29, 2016)

That would be a good way to sell fat boys, would't it fatboy! :encouragement:


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2016)

talking about the car dispenser!!!!!


----------

